# Japanisches Thalictrum?



## Shiva88 (13. Feb. 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

ich würde gerne hinter meinem Teich eine halbhohe bis hohe winterharte Staude pflanzen.

Jetzt habe ich mich erstmal für die Japanisches Thalictrum entschienden.

hier mal ein Link:

http://www.baldur-garten.de/produkt...menstauden/Japanisches+Thalictrum/detail.html

Kennt jemand diese Pflanze und hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Versandhandel?

Für weitere Vorschläge von schönen Blütenstauden, vielleicht auch gut duftend, wäre ich auch sehr dankbar. 

LG Jacky


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Hi Jacky,

dieses Thalictrum delavayi bzw. dipterocarpum stammt aus China. Fas Foto jedenfalls extrem aufgeputscht worden (computermanipuliert). In Wahrheit sind die Blüten auch nur leicht rosa wie bei der heimischen __ Wiesenraute. Diese beiden Arten sind auch nicht ganz winterhart wie es Baldur weißmacht:shock (brauchen an den meißten Stellen Winterschutz da vor allem Barfröste schlecht vertragen werden).

Mein Motto: Traue nie Fotos im Katalog eines Pflanzenversandes

MfG Frank


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Hallo Frank,

ich konnte mir schon denken, dass das Foto nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht
Aber das die das so verändert haben ist ja schon verars...e! :evil

Ich finde es auch immer schlimm, wenn "winterhart" in der Beschreibung steht, obwohl es nicht so ist (hatte ich jetzt schon öfter bei Recherchen rausbekommen, gerade bei angepriesenen Bäumen). :sauer

Habt ihr noch Ideen von anderen Stauden? 

LG Jacky


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Mit speziell DIESEM Versandhandel vor 3 Jahren extrem schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
ICH werde dort garantiert nie wieder bestellen, und in diesem Falle wirklich nie wieder!
Für viel Geld Stauden/Sträucher bestellt = schlechteste Qualität, da war die Quali aus dem Baumarkt besser!
Die schlechte Quali gab es dann auch noch zu einem besonders teuren Preis!!
Reklamation wurde erst mal 3 - 4 Wochen nicht bearbeitet, emails nicht beantwortet.
Ich bin restos bedient von diesem Händler.


----------



## laolamia (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

hi!

ist zwar nicht das thema ABER: auch ich bin von diesen versendern geheilt- geiz ist geil funktioniert halt oft nicht.
ich kauf fast nur noch im fachhandel (leben und leben lassen)
langsam kennt man sich und da wird auch schon mal die wunschpflanze bestellt.

auf alle faelle mach ich immer eine google bilder suche vorher und versuche die pflanzen "lebend" zu sehen.

gruss marco


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Hi Jacky,

bei der Angabe Winterhart sollte man immer Bedenken das sich das u.a auf den Produktionsort der Pflanzen bezieht.
Nicht alles was z.B  in den Niederlanden (Klimazone 8-7) über den Winter kommt ist hier bei teilweisem Kontinentalklima auch hart genug (Klimazonen 7-5)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Hallo Jacky,

etwas ähnlich, aber winterhart und sehr wüchsig, ist die __ Anemone hupehensis (japanische Herbstanemone). 
Ihr Nachteil ist wirklich nur ihre Wüchsigkeit...die mußt du im Auge behalten

petra


----------



## Shiva88 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Guten Morgen an alle,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@Petra:

Kann man bei der __ Anemone mit Wurzelsperre arbeiten, dass sie sich nicht so ausbreitet oder macht das hier keinen Sinn. 

Aber schöne Pflanze


----------



## pema (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Hallo,
nun ja, Wurzelsperren kenne ich eigentlich nur für Bambus. Wird sicherlich bei dieser __ Anemone auf funktionieren. 
Allerdings würde es auch reichen, nicht ganz so faul wie ich zu sein und die Ausläufer im Frühling abzustechen.

Nur wenn du gar nichts machst, hast du nach 2 oder 3 Jahren einen wirklich schöne große Anemonenpflanzung...und das ist ja - je nach Platzangebot - vielleicht auch erwünscht

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Japanisches Thalictrum?*

Dieses schöne "Unkraut" habe ich bei mir auch im Teichbeet und ich würde dir eine Wurzelspeere empfehlen bei mir wachsen diese sch***** Dinger überall und Wurzeln sind noch in 50 cm Tiefe zu finden aber sonst wunderschöne Pflanze


----------

